# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Semantic Different of a Specific Word.

## Culturist

Dear kmaka, 
Yesterday, I learned the word "szukac" - sorry for misspelling it, but I must still adjust my keyboard to use the particular Polish letters finally as Wowik kindly advised me to in another thread. - in my introductory Polish course at university.  
When my teacher explained that its usage in a czech-speaking environment was to be avoided, we were asking him curiously why? He, however, answered evasively that, if interested in its semantic difference indeed, we merely ought to consult a good Czech-German dictionary. Doing exactly that today has not brought me any closer to its Czech meaning, for I had not encountered that word anywhere. 
So now, I would like to ask you whether you could help me? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## Wowik

Pol. szukać 	Cz. hled

----------


## Culturist

Thank you for both your help and the link to the list of false friends for Polish/Czech.

----------


## kamka

my brother actually lives in Czech, and last time he came home he was telling all those funny stories concerning the false friends. One of them was about "szukać szczotki", which in Polish means "to look for a brush", and in Czech - "to f*ck the who*res", it actually caused a minor misunderstanding atthe place he works at.   ::

----------


## Summer

////

----------

